# Repositioning of power port



## bethh05 (Dec 21, 2011)

The physician performs repositioning of a "flipped" power port, I know the CPT is 36597, my problem is the physician did not use fluoroscopy; he located the port through the incision. I am thinking you use 36597-52? Any opinions are appreciated! Thanks


----------



## cblack712 (Jan 10, 2012)

No, you would only code the 36597. If you look in the CPT book it instructs you to bill the use of fluoro with 76000 for this procedure (even though it is contradictory with a description that indicates fluoro was used as part of the procedure) --- Point I am making here is that the payment for 36597 does not include use of fluoro as it is, in order to be paid the fluoro you have to bill 76000 - therefore there is no reason to indicate that 36597 is reduced.


----------

